# z32 tt conversion



## NegativeGain (Jan 3, 2006)

Can someone tell me where to go to have my 2+2 z coverted to a twin turbo.Im looking for a complete engine swap.

I called about 6 different places: superautobacs, specialty Z , Alt z and like 3 other places i can't remember.

some one help me  

P.S. I live in California


----------



## NegativeGain (Jan 3, 2006)

I found a place that willing to do the conversion for about $5200 (engine labor and trans). it seems like a good deal so far theres still some questions I have to ask. like warranty and how many miles are on it.Does anyone else have any other questions i should be asking? Plus i still want to shop around a little.


----------

